

Two Frenchmen Help You Quantify Yourself - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/09/cozy-cloud/

======
Piour
I like that cozycloud, as my personal cloud, can automatically collect
informations about myself without using any third party. I can quantify myself
without that feeling that someone is spying me.

It seems to me that it's the first free software helping you to quantify
yourself. Do you guys know another one ?

